# golpe de mano



## Burgalés

Hola a todos:
¿En términos militares (guerrillas, unidades de operaciones especiales), cómo traduciríais “golpe de mano”? Un saludo.


----------



## Prometo

Golpe de mano = Sudden attack, rising attack.


----------



## RIU

Hola:
Seguro que no va por aquí, pero en catalán, _un cop de mà_ (litralmente traducido al castellano como "golpe de mano", léase catalanada) es *ayudar* puntualmente a alguien en algo.
Ahora bien, ignoro el témino militar aun en castellano, con lo que mi aportación es, sin ningún género de duda, prescindible.


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

You could try a "raid"


----------



## Burgalés

Gracias a todos. Creo que usaré "Raids". Un saludo.


----------



## Sheriff

It is funny, but in _English_, one can say  _coup de main._  Regards.


----------



## cirrus

I agree you could say coup de main. My question is whether that many people understand what that means, namely a surprise attack.


----------



## MohEllayali

En francés "coup de main" quiere decir ayudar.


----------



## Sheriff

A _*coup de main*_ (pronounced: [ku də mε̃]; plural: _*coups de main*_, French for *blow with the hand* is a swift attack that relies on speed and surprise to accomplish its objectives in a single blow. The United States Department of Defense defines it as "An offensive operation that capitalizes on surprise and simultaneous execution of supporting operations to achieve success in one swift stroke."

The term _coup de main_ originally meant "by direct assault rather than by artillery".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coup_de_main


----------



## k-in-sc

cirrus said:


> I agree you could say coup de main. My question is whether that many people understand what that means, namely a surprise attack.


Surprise attack


----------

